# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Diesen Monat sollen uns die Altmitglieder wieder mal eine kleine Geschichte erzählen: Das schönste Angelerlebnis in Urlaub oder Ferien - Länge egal, ob mit oder ohne Fotos spielt auch keine Rolle.*


*Der Gewinn August​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## nairolf (1. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Ein schönes Erlebnis gab es für mich dieses Jahr im Urlaub an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte.
Wir waren 2 Wochen am Mirower See in einem Bootshaus, was für mich hieß angeln, angeln und nochmals angeln.
Die ersten 2 Tage hatten wir ein Ruderboot.
Also haben wir uns mit dem Boot und Angel zum Fischer begebn um unsere Erlaubnisscheine abzuholen.
Auf dem Rückweg haben ich und mein Bruder ein Bissl die Angel ausgeworfen, mit nem 9,5Wobbler.
Aufeinmal hatte ich ein sehr großen wiederstand an der Angel, Adrenalin pur..
Mein Herz raste wie wild.Ich zog vvorsichtig ein, weil nix zog.. es fühlte sich so an als würde man ein Stein Hochziehn.
Aber aufeinmal fühlte ich auch noch ein rucken.
Als ich das Monster im Wasser schimmern  sah dachte ich, ach du meine fresse.Aber als das "Monster" dann im Boot war,  war es ein Richtig Großer Ast.Und am Wobbler 9,5 war ein 7cm großer Barsch.
Die ganze Aktion Dauerte ganze 10 minuten.
Deshalb bleibt dieser jkleine Fisch für mich der größte fang.
Dn Ast kann ich reinstellen aber den Barsch nicht.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Also in den Ferien war ich wie immer am DHK angeln.
Morgens Sachen gepackt, ab auf den Fahrradanhänger gepackt und los gings.
Als ich nach eiener viertel Stunde an meiner lieblings Stelle angekommen war sah ich lauter Barsche am jagen nur leider hatte ich meine Spinnrute vergessen.
Na ja was solls Feederruten ausgepackt und auf Friedfisch geangelt ( Was ich auch eigntlich vorhatte). 
Die Rute kaum im Wasser schon der erste bis an meiner DAM Sumo Royal Heavy Feder II.
Nach kurzen Drill konnte ich einen 32er Aland landen.
Dies ist nun schon mein zweiter innerhalb kurzer Zeit.
3 Wochen zuvor hatte ich nämlich an der gleichen Stelle einen 53cm und 2,381kg Aland gefangen.
Es folgten noch viele Bisse die ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte letzendlich biss aber noch ein 25er Barsch auf Made.
Dann packte ich auch schon wieder ein, weil es immer heißer wurde und es mir einfach zu warm wurde.
Das war mein Angeltag am DHK.
Nun die Fotos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2130138&postcount=2635


----------



## nairolf (3. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*



nairolf schrieb:


> Ein schönes Erlebnis gab es für mich dieses Jahr im Urlaub an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte.
> Wir waren 2 Wochen am Mirower See in einem Bootshaus, was für mich hieß angeln, angeln und nochmals angeln.
> Die ersten 2 Tage hatten wir ein Ruderboot.
> Also haben wir uns mit dem Boot und Angel zum Fischer begebn um unsere Erlaubnisscheine abzuholen.
> ...


soo hier der barsch


----------



## der kleine Muck (3. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Also, ich so totaler Anfänger, was Angeln angeht. Aber schon immer Skandinavienfan, also mit Freunden 2 Wochen nach Schweden...genauer gesagt, direkt an den Sommen: Familienurlaub.

Der Kollege:" Du, da gehn wir angeln...bei dem Haus isn Boot bei, Klamotten leih ich dir". Mein Kollege angelt, seit er ein kleiner Steppke war, also denk ich mir "klar...was soll schon schief gehen und wenn du wirklich mal einen dran haben solltest, hast du ja jemanden dabei, der weiss, was zu tun ist".

Also, nach 3 Tagen, als die grosse Hitze vorbei ist (hatten da oben echt über 30 Grad) sind wir abends um 19 Uhr raus auf den See um so 3-4 Stunden die Künstköder zu schleudern...

Mein Kollege ist noch gar nicht richtig fertig mit Erklären und hat seine Angel noch nicht ganz beisammen, da meine ich schon: "Es hat was gezupft"..."ne is klar" kommt von meinem Kumpel, hatter mir wohl nicht geglaubt.

Na, auf jeden Fall so nach ner halben Stunde sag ich: "guck mal, meinste ich hab einen dran oder is das ein Hänger?" Und genau in dem Moment rappelts richtig an meiner Leihrute und dat Biest zieht ab...Der Kollege: "Gib her, ich mach das"...nenene! Die Angel hab ich natürlich nicht ausse Hand gegeben und hab mich von ihm sozusagen simultan anweisen lassen...wenige Minuten später zieh ich nen Fisch ans Boot...mein erster Hecht...gerade so maßig (ich glaub, es waren 45 cm)...wahrlich kein Kapitaler...aber mich hats 1. umgehauen und 2. angefixt! Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: gegen 23 Uhr hatte ich 2 schöne Hechte im Eimer an meinem ersten richtigen Angeltag und mein Kollege, mit über 20 Jahren "Erfahrung" geht Schneider nach Hause! :q

Man kann sich vorstellen, wie die Stimmung verteilt war..."mit dir geh ich nie wieder angeln!!! Schei** Anfänger"

Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, dass er von mir mächtig Sprüche gekriegt hat. So lange, bis er wieder mit mir gehen musste, um zu zeigen, dass ers doch kann...hat er dann auch...sein grösster Hecht hatte 76cm. Aber insgesamt sind wir an 3 Abenden ziemlich pari nach Hause gegangen!

Die Welt hat einen neuen Angler...fahre im Herbst nach Bornholm und kauf mir grad meine Ausrüstung zusammen und danach (wenns mir immer noch Spass macht) werd ich wohl den Angelschein machen...

Petri dank!!!|supergri


----------



## ZanderKai (3. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Moin

Ich war Freitag Angeln mit meinem Kumpel an seinem ehemaligen Hausgewässer ,da er nun ausgetreten ist. Ich war dort allerdings noch nie Angeln und da er Spinnfischer ist konnte er mir auch nicht allzu viel sagen.
Na gut aufgebaut und versucht köfis zu stippen als es plötzlich anfing zu regen..schnell den Schirm ausgepackt und ein bisschen geplaudert...Der Regen wurde immer heftiger und da meinte mein Kumpel zu mir hoffentlich bekommst jetzt einen Biss und musst in Regen..na gut glaubte ich nicht dran da ich noch nicht gefüttert hatte...aber dann ca 30 Sekunden später Biss...oh nein..zur Rute Anschlag sitzt..hmm barsch , schnell wieder rein geschmissen und untern Schirm.Obwohl ich nur wenige Sekunden im Regen stand war ich klitsch Nass:c
Na gut lange gewartet und nichts mehr gebissen , dann hörte es auch auf zu regen und mein Kumpel ging los mit seiner Spinne..dann versuchte ich bei einem Baum im Wasser Köderfische zu stippen und das klappte die erste Rotfeder hatte ich.Ich tat sie in meinen Kescher und legte ihn ins Wasser bis ich eine zweite Rotfeder hatte der Kescher lag am Ufer zwischen abgeschnittenen Schilf. Ca 5 Min später hatte ich den zweiten fisch ,ein Rotauge. Als ich es fertig an der Rute hatte und ausgeworfen hatte holte ich den Kescher raus um die zweite Rute fertig zu machen...doch dann guckte ich und sah auf einmal 2 Fische in meinem Kescher...Höö wasn jetzt? Ein Mini Hecht hatte sich dazugesellt ,,um die 10cm :q grade mal so groß wie die Rotfeder...naja das Handy lag genau daneben fertig da ich Fotos vom see gemacht hatte also schnell ein Foto und zurück mit ihm ..keine 30 Sekunden war er au dem Wasser...
Das Wetter wurde dann sehr warm mit kurzen Gewittern und ich fing noch einen Kleinen Hecht..Mein Kumpel fing noch einen schönen 70er Hecht #6
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## aal60 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Neulich beim Zander-guffieren standen am Auslauf eines kleinen Grabens einige 30cm Fische, die nach irgend etwas stiegen. Da sie mit 12cm Shad nicht zu verlocken waren, wechselte ich auf einen 7cm goldenen Toby.  Beim 2. Durchgang kam der Biß, - aber was war das?  Eine 25cm grosse Nase hing mit ihrem unterständigen Maul an einem Haken des Drillings. Schnell wurde der Fisch befreit und schonend zurück gesetzt. #6
Ist schon erstaunlich, was man alles auf Blech fängt. -Zander hat keiner mehr gebissen. :m


----------



## bigmax (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Tja da passt meine Geschichte wohl ganz gut zum Gewinn...
Es war Oktober 2006. Wie jedes Jahr machten wir eine 3-tägige (3 Tage Angeln+ Anfahrtstag und Abfahrtstag -> 5 Tage) Hochseeangeltour mit 14 Leuten auf der MS Kehrheim in Burgstaaken/Fehmarn. Allerdings angelten wir nicht in den Gewässern vor Fehmarn, da dort die Fangergebnisse der letzten Wochen doch recht übel gewesen waren, sondern fuhren in dänische Gewässer!
Von der Ausbeute her waren bei mir alle 3 Tage komplett identisch. Jeden Tag auf den Kopf 17 Dorsche im Eimer... macht 51 insgesamt und damit 102 Filets. (meine Mutter war nicht besondern begeistert aber das ist eine andere Geschichte |supergri)
Auf jeden Fall war das zu beschreibende Ereignis am 2. Tag. Vormittags hatten wir Fischtechnisch eine längere Flaute, nur vereinzelt wurden Dorsche gefangen, diese auch eher unterdurchschnittlich groß.
Dann auf einmal erwischten wir einen Schwarm und es ging los... Von hinten nach vorne sah man kurz hintereinander die Ruten krumm werden und ein Angelkamerad nach dem anderen begann zu pumpen. Da ich vorne im Bug stand, war ich einer der letzten, die einen Biss bekamen. Ich angelte mit Pilker und 2 Beifängern. Der Biss war ein recht durchschnittlicher Dorsch auf einem der Beifänger. Um mich herum ging es munter weiter, ein Dorsch nach dem anderen wurde gelandet, also schnell Haken lösen... - son Mist, der Hatte bis zum A.... geschluckt... - keine Zeit, also Schnur gekappt, Dorsch versorgt und dann rein damit, 1 Pilker und 1 Beifänger müssen reichen! Und so war es auch, der Pilker hatte den Grund noch gar nicht erreicht, da stieg direkt der nächste ein und liess sich auch ein paar Meter hochpumpen bevor er unglaublich viel Gas gab... Rechts, links, vor und zurück und immer wenn ich mal 5 Meter Schnur erkämpft hatte nahm sich die Kreatur auf der anderen Seite 10 dafür zurück. 
Zum Glück war aber der Faktor Zeit auf meiner Seite und das Material stabil genug für eine längere Beanspruchung und so taten mir die Arme mit der Zeit zwar echt weh, aber im Wasser wurde es so langsam auch ruhiger, also Meter für Meter hochgepumpt und dann sah man den Grund für die Anstrengungen. Zu dem sofort gespürten ersten Dorsch hatte sich auf den ersten Metern direkt noch ein 2. gesellt. Der größere (am Pilker) hatte 8 Pfund, der kleinere (am Beifänger) 6 Pfund... sozusagen die Kraft der 2. Herzen.

Mit 2 Gaffs und zittrigen Knien die beiden Prachtburschen gelandet und dann erstmal nen Kippchen |supergri Im Nachhinein war es mein Glück, dass der 2. Beifänger ab war, denn 3 von der Sorte hätte ich wohl nicht bis ins Boot bekommen...

Hier noch das Photo!!! (Das ist der größere)


----------



## Plötzenstipper (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Hallo, ich weis nicht mehr genau wann es, war aber ich wurde von meinem Angelverein gefragt ob ich nicht an einen kleinen Turnier teilnehemen wolle.Wie ich bin hab ich zu gesagt voller zuverschicht zog ich einen "guten" Platz meiner Meinung nach.Das Futter an gemacht den Stuhl auf gestellt und los.Die Stunden vergingen aber nichts, mein Kumpel auf der anderen Seite (Schattenseite) nervte mich schon mit seinen andauernden Anrufen was er gefangen hat. Nach gut Drei einhalb Stunden ,dazu ist etwas anzumerken das Turnier dauerte nur 4 stunden, hattes mir gereicht ich hab einen 8 Haken dran gemacht und 8 Maden darauf geschoben.Im nach hinein ist mir eingefallen ich hätte nicht so ein dickes Vorfache wählen sollen warum kommt später, also ich werfe aus und warte 5 Minuten und dann holt ich ein.Als ich einen Ruck in der Rute spürte schlug ich an erst dachte ich das ich etwas an der Seite gehakt hätte und plötzlich zog es aber wie.Ich stellte mich schon auf einen etwas längeren Drill mit einer 18er Hauptschnur ein als plötzlich "ping" die Hauptschnur durch war.Ich dachte ich hätte die Pose die ich von meinen Kumpel auf der anderen See seite geliehen hatte verloren.Ich war gerde am zusammenpacken als etwas kleines rotes an mir vorbei trieb ich drehte mich um und was war mein waggler.Ich dachte ich hol ihn raus und fertig is aber das war nicht so,als ich ihn heraus ziehen wollte spürte ich einen Wiederstand und was war es hing ein 28 Hecht dran.Das turnier habe ich zwar nicht gewonnen aber trotz dem war ich das Gesprächsthema Nummer 1.


----------



## hsobolewski (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Mal eine kurze Geschichte das, das Angeben auch mal zum Erfolg führen kann.
Da ich viel an der Donau fische war ich vor ca. 6 Jahren wie gewohnt beim Zanderfischen an der Donau unterhalb dem Voburger Stau. Das schon mehrere Tage immer am Abend zu.
Dies wuste auch ein Fischerkolege, der wiederum nichts mit Fließwasser am Hut hatte, aber mal zum schauen vorbei kamm.

Im Gespräch erwähnte er so beiläufig das er noch nieh einen Schied (Rapfen) gesehen hatte. Ich natürlich auftrumpfend. Kein Problem, fangen wir bestimmt (Habe fast 2 Jahre keinen mehr auf Fetzen gefangen).
Wie es kommen musste. Der erste Fisch ein schöner Schied. Ca. 7pfd. Dann ein massiger Zander, und dann noch 3 Schieds. Und die Krönung war einer mit ganz knap 18pfd.

Wenn der gewust hätte das dies eigendlich bis zu dieser Zeit das beste Fangergebnis gewesen ist |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## yeti41 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Nach Pfingsten war für meinen Sohn und mich ein Männer-Angel-Alleinurlaub in Rerik an der Ostsee angesagt. Nach zwei erfolglosen Tagen mit dem 5-PS-Böötchen haben wir kurzentschlossen die Kuttertour für den nächsten Tag gebucht, abfahrt um 7. Was für uns Kutter-Greenhorns natürlich hieß: 6.59 Boarding ist sowas von pünktlich .... Jedenfalls konnten wie das Ablegen des Kutters genauestens vom Ufer beabachten, auch unser fröhliches Winken hat da nicht wirklich geholfen. Geholfen hat nur das Telefon vom Eigner, der uns am Anleger erspäht hatte und den Skipper "schon" nach 15 Min Fahrt erreichte und zurückbeorderte. Zweites Auslaufen also 7.30 Uhr mit uns zwei Greenhorns und 6 weiteren irgendwie leicht mürrisch guckenden Anglerkollegen an Bord. Bei jedem Angelstopp wurde also hektische Aktivität entfaltet, Köder gewechselt, Vorfächer dran, Vorfächer ab, kleine Pilker gegen große Pilker, rote gegen gelbe, weite Würfe, so dass es einem fast das Ohr abfetzt mit dem Drilling. Alles mit geringem Erfolg, wenn man mal von einem geradeso maßigen Dorsch absieht. Ein bisschen irritiert von dem wilden Treiben haben mein Sohn und ich - Norwegengeprägt wie wir von unserem letzten Urlaub waren - stur weiter unsere 100gr.-Pilker gebadet. Und Bingo, plötzlich biegt sich die dicke Bootsrute vom Papa merklich und der immerhin 2-Kilo-Dorsch konnte an Bord gebeten werden (gefolgt von seinem kleinen gut halbmetergroßen Bruder) ... Irgendwie sahen die Gesichter der Kollegen an Bord aus wie: Na fein-erst zu spät kommen und dann auch noch den einzigen bemerkenswerten Fisch des Tages fangen ...


----------



## sepplchen (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Dann will ichs auch mal versuchen:

Kommen gerade aus Norwegen zurück ( Ecke Hagavik kurz vor Bergen )
Wie es sich gehört, fährt man morgens raus und nachts zurück.
Gefangen wurde normaler Schnitt ( von ner normalen Makrele bis zum Dornhai war alles dabei ).

Nun wollten unsere Mädels nicht nachtstehen und fuhren mit einer Begleitung raus in den Fjord. Angeln wuden fertiggemacht rausgeworfen und prompt sorgt sie für den Fang des Urlaubs::vik:


----------



## marley (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Mein schönstes,erfahrungsreichstes aber auch fischärmstes Angelerlebniss war vor ca. 7 Jahren in Kanada. Ich war jung (ca.13 Jahre) und wollte alles wissen. Nun gut ich informierte mich im Angelladen vor Ort und erhielt 3 Schinken mit Gewässern (zusammen so dick wie ein Telefonbuch). Es ist unglaublich was es dort für Gewässer gibt. Also wir aus Vancouver ins Umland fuhren suchte ich mit meinen Eltern, die Angeln kein bischen interessiert, die Umgebung nach geeigneten Gewässern ab. Zuerst wollt ich an einen See.. er lag in einen Nationalpark, daher fragte ich einen der Parkaufseher wie es mit dem Fischen hier aussieht. Die Antwort kam schnell für wenige Geld bekam ich eine Erlaubniss inkl. Infobroschüre. In dieser stand einiges über Verbote und Fischarten. Man durfte z.B kein normales Blei verwenden. Jedoch hatte ich vorher schon zugelassenen Ersatz gekauft. Am See angekommen, wurde ich von der Größe des Sees erschlagen. Der Maßstab auf der Karte hatte mich getäuscht. Naja ich versuchte es trotzdem . 2 Stunden tat sich gar nichts. Dazu musste ich sagen, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt wenige vom Angeln verstanden habe. Habe es mit der Spinnrute und mit der Pose versucht. Kurz vor ende wechselte ich auf eine feine Montage und konnte in ufernähe 4-5 kleine Salmoniden überlisten (ca 10cm) ...für mich ein Erfolg.
Am nächsten Tag fuhren wir weiter durchs Land. Wir hatten einen 5 tägigen Aufenthalt in einem Resort gemietet. Direkt an einem "kleinen" flachen See. Ein Boot war auch vorhanden. ICh also direkt raus und Natur angucken. Die Angel dabei ohne Erfolg. Mein Rückweg wurde dann erschwert, denn als ich in die Nähe des Anlegers kam ,stand dort eine Elchkuh mit Jungtier. Ein wahrer Riese. Ich völlig eingeschüchtert wartete 2 Stunden auf dem See bis die Tiere verschwanden.
Von Seen hatte ich genug. Also ab zum nächsten Fluss und siehe da ich sah sofort tolle Fische im Wasser und konnte auch meinen ersten Lachs überlisten. 57cm an einer 25er Mono. Köder war ein Hornhechtblinker (Blinker ist Blinker dacht ich mir). Ich wollte natürlich noch einen fangen und versuchte barfuss in die Mitte des Flusses zu kommen. Blöde Idee der Fluss war groß, ich klein und die Strömung stark. Nach wenigen Metern lag ich komplett im Wasser. MEine Lust schwand. ICh setzte mich in die Sonne und packte ein. Mein Vater meinte nur :"Wir sollten jetzt schnell zum Auto?" Ich fragte mich wieso und schaute noch ein letzes mal den idyllischen Fluß hinunter als ich auf 200m einen Schwarzbär am Flußufer sah...
Ich wusste nicht weiter also rannte ich einfach nur los. Und war froh im Auto angekommen zu sein. Der Spass am Angeln war mir im Urlaub vergangen. Ich verbrachte die letzte Woche dafür mit anderen Aktivitäten. Das war zuviel Natur für mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt..aber eine tolle Erfahrung.

Ergebniss des Urlaubs war also 1 Lachs und eine menge Erfahrungen. 7 Jahre später bereue ich es um so mehr , dass ich diese Gelegenheit nicht besser genutz habe. Ist ein schönes Fleckchen dort, was ich hoffentlich nochmal besuchen kann.


----------



## Esox1001 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Hallo alle miteinander

Meine Geschichte spielte sich zum 6. Geburtstag meines Sohnes Tobias ab. An diesem besonderen Tag durfte er sich sechs seiner Freunde einladen. Was ja nicht unbedingt was besonderes ist. Aber als sie erfuhren dass es an einen Forellensee geht war die Freude riesig. 
  Da alle Kinder bis auf meinen Sohn noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hatten wurde es auch gleich mal lustig. Denn jeder musste sich seinen Mistwurm selber aus der Köderbox holen und dabei kamen Sprüche wie: Wäää die haben aber Bakterien oder iiii die stinken, worauf ich schon meinen ersten Lacher nicht mehr zurückhalten konnte. Nachdem ich allen Kindern die Würmer auf die Haken aufgezogen hatte ging’s auch gleich mal lustig weiter. Sieben Kinder am auswerfen und vier Schwimmer in den Bäumen juppiiiiduuu. Na was soll`s, aller Anfang ist schwer. Indessen hatte mein Sohn Tobias, der schon seit seinem 3. Lebensjahr ein aktiver Angler ist, mit einem gekonnten Wurf seine Pose zielgenau gesetzt. So konnte er auch schon nach wenigen Minuten eine schöne Regenbogenforelle sicher landen. Angespornt durch den Fang von Tobias wurden die Kinder voll aktiv was sich in unzähligen hängern in diversen Bäumen und Gebüschen bemerkbar machte, aber wie gesagt aller Anfang ist schwer und nach ein bar weiteren versuchen wurde dafür auch ein Kind nach dem anderen mit einer schönen Forelle belohnt. Und nachdem auch der Geburtstagskuchen verputzt war ging´s ab in unseren Schrebergarten wo ich die Forellen filetierte und die Kinder sie am offenen Lagerfeuer grillten, dazu gab´s noch Potatos und frischen Salat aus unserem Garten. Und nun noch das schönste zum Schluss.                                                                                                                                                                                          Denn alle Kinder meinten *"* *Das war die schönste* *Geburtstagsfeier die sie je hatten "*


----------



## aal60 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

@Esoox1001  Tolle Idee! Bei der Ausführung einigen Stress? 

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## mipo (10. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

War vor Jahren an einem kleinen See auf Zander ansitzen. Meine Kumpels angelten auf Karpfen. Sie Fütterten eine Woche Frolic an. 
Ich zog es vor mir ein paar Ukelei zufangen und mit diesen auf Zander mit Pose zuangeln. 
Zu später Stunde ( es war schon dunkel- stockdunckel) als wir so miteinander von Mann zu Männer sprachen ein kurzer Blick zur Leuchtpose -was ist das denn die Pose 5 cm unter Wasser und rührt sich nicht vom Fleck. 
Gut zur Rute hin ,aus dem Ruten ständer genommen und Anhieb. Sch.. die Schnur ist gerissen und mein Zapfen machte sich in Bewegung zur Mitte des Sees. (Der see dürfte so 40m breit sein an dieser Stelle und etwa 2 -2,5 m tief sein)
 Und ich dem Schwimmer und desenLicht nachgeschaut. Die Schnur hatte sich um den Drehknopf des Faulensers gewickelt und riss beim anschlagen ab. Neuer Köder an das Vorfach und weiter geangelt.
 Dabei dem Leuchtschwimmer hinterhergeschaut wie er seine Bahnen zog - zuerst in der Mitte es Sees dann am Ufer entlang. Biss Aal. Aber ich wollte ja Zander also zurück ins Wasser neu bestückt und weiter geangelt. Blick zu meiner Leuchtpose - kommt die wieder zurück fragte ich den Kumpel - er meinte abwarten. 
Und tatsächlich nach 3 Stunden wahr die abgerissene Leuchtpose wie vor meinem Angelplatz. Ich nicht lange gewartet Blinker an die andere Rute mit dem Gedanke den Schwimmer wieder zubekommen. 
Geworfen 1mal 2mal 3 mal und der Schwimmer blieb am Drilling hängen - jetzt Wiederstand der unmöglich vom Schwimmer sein konnte. Ganz langsam kurbelte ich ihn ans Ufer um zu keschern. Ich draute meinen Augen kaum was da noch dran war - ein Zander von Über 50cm. Leider hab ich keine Bilder aber es ist kein Anglerlatein.


----------



## kl.mo (10. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Mein Fischerverein, indem ich erst seit ein paar Wochen bin, veranstaltete ein Nachtfischen mit den ganzen Vereinsmitgliedern.
Die Nacht wurde zu meinem ersten großen Angelerlebnis, da ich noch nicht sehr lange den Schein hatte. Ich und mein Kollege, der schon länger im Verein ist bauten unser Gerät auf und warfen unsere Ruten aus. Als Köder hatte ich einen Tauwurm und auf der anderen ein Muschelboilie.
Nach etwa einer Stunde bis ein 70er Karpfen (für mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein großer Fisch^^) auf den Tauwurm. Ich drillte etwa 10 Minuten mit ihm. 
3 Stunden später biss auf Bolie ein 75er Karpfen.

Mit diesem Fang konnte ich bei den anderen Vereinsmitgliedern schon mal ein Zeichen setzen, da diese in dieser Nacht, meines Wissens nach, nicht so gut gefangen hatten.  ;-)
Die Nacht hatte sich gelohnt!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Wir waren an einem Alten Elbarm angeln,als wir dort eintrafen fiel uns ein kleiner Nerz auf der sich durch das Wasser schlängelte.Im Ersten Augenblick nichts besonderes,so bereiteten wir unseren Angelplatz her.Die Zeit verging und es war etwa gegen 00.00 Uhr,der Köderfisch Eimer den wir vorher befüllt hatten stand am Auto,von welchem wir aufeinmal ein Knacken hörten.Ich nahm die Taschenlampe und sagte zu meinem Kollegen das dort etwas ist"Ich schaue mal nach" er ganz die Ruhe weg:"wird wohl nur Ast geknackt haben".Ich dachte mir auch nichts bei nur der Köderfisch Eimer war etwas leerer und unter unserem Auto saß der Kleine Nerz.Als ich ihn Anleuchtete überkam ihn weder scheue noch irgendwelche Panik.Er war ganz "Cool".Ich rief meinem Kumpel zu das er herkommen solle,sich das Spektakel doch einmal ansehen.Zu zweit sahen wir ihm dann zu,was ihn nicht ansatzweise störte.Nach ca. 10min gingen wir wieder zum Platz und freuten uns über den kleinen Nächtlichen besuch!Allerdings war der Nerz wohl sehr von uns angetan und setzte sich Seelenruhig neben unsere Angeln und verfolgte unseren Tätigkeiten.Mir selber kam das alles relativ komisch vor und wir wussten nicht wirklich wir wir uns verhalten sollten,dann kam er auch noch auf uns zu!!!!!!Mein freund meinte nur:"Mach ein Schritt zurück,der hat bestimmt irgend eine Krankheit".Ich stand auf blieb aber stehen,der kleine Racker setzte sich unter meinen Stuhl neben meinen Fuß und machte es sich Bequem.Für ihn was das alles Routine,ich nahm dann meinen Letzten Köfi und übergab ihm diesen!Er lief dann noch ein paar mal durch das Grass und verabschiedete sich dann anscheinend mit einem Impulsiven klatscher im Wasser.Für uns war der relativ geringe Fang an diesem Abend nebensache,denn wir hatten einen Neuen Freund und die Natur war uns näher als je zuvor.Für mich einer der Schönsten Momente am Wasser.


----------



## s_rathje (12. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

nun ich^^ :
an einem schönen sonnigen nachmittag überlegte ich mit nem freund zum angeln rauszufahren, um ein paar barsche zu ärgern. so kam es dann auch und wir fuhren mit leichtem geschir zum barschberg. nach kurzer zeit schon bekam ich einen brutalen biss auf meine 30grammer. der stock war krumm und von der 2500er rolle liefen einige meter schnur ab, bevor ich die bremskraft dem fisch anpassen konnte. nun ging es los! der hecht spürte das der gummifisch einen haken hatte :q und schoss aus dem wasser. nach ca.5 minuten und vielen spektakulären fluchten konnten mein freund und ich den 12 pfünder landen; das maßband zeigte 92 cm an und würd ich keine ohren haben, hätte ich wohl im kreis gegrinst |rolleyes
was für ein drill!


----------



## Case (12. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Vor vielen Jahren in Griechenland.

Eigentlich hatte ich, meiner Freundin zuliebe, in einem Hotel für geschlagene vier Wochen gebucht. Aber nach paar Tagen Sirtaki-Animation, und ähnlichem Unterhaltungszeugs hatte ich die Schnauze gründlich voll. Am Strand liegen, mit meiner beim Zoll abgebrochenen Telerute irgendwelche Minifische fangen, das war's nicht. 

Also packte ich unsere Rucksäcke und zerrte eine zeternde Freundin in Richtung nächster Bushaltestelle. 

Wir begannen eine Inselrundreise durch die nördlichen Sporaden. 
Und auf irgend einer dieser Inseln kamen wir Abends im Hafen an. Massig Leute umringten uns, und boten Unterkunft für die Nacht. 

Aber mein Interesse galt etwas ganz anderem. Auf den Hafenmauern saßen Griechen und fingen Meeräschen. Viele und Große Meeräschen. Die Jungs hatten einfach eine kräftige Schnur mit Haken. Ohne Rute, ohne Rolle. Und die schleuderten sie mit einem Stück Brot beködert in den Hafen und fingen  Riesendinger. 

Die Freundin, die sich mittlerweile an die Rumzieherei gewöhnt hatte, und sich zur jetzigen Ehefrau qualifizierte, besorgte eine Unterkunft. Kurz gesagt, wir ließen uns zu einem halbfertigen Haus fahren in dem ein einziges Zimmer gerichtet war. Unseres.|supergri

Jedenfalls packte ich sofort die Rute aus dem Rucksack und drängte zum Hafen. Freundin kam mit. Unterwegs versuchten wir noch irgendwo Brot zu kaufen, aber das war nirgendwo zu kriegen. Also kaufte ich mir irgendeine Backmischung, oder was immer das war, und knetete Das zu einem Teig zusammen. 

Die Jungs am Hafen schauten schon erstaunt, als ich mit Rute, Rolle, Posenmontage und einem seltsamen Klumpen fischte. Und sie fingen massig Meeräschen, und ich nicht.

Irgendwann wollten Sie mir sogar Fische schenken, aber da drum gings mir ja nicht. Und plötzlich tauchte meine Pose unter.

Routiniert ließ ich sie abziehen und setzte im richtigen Moment den Anhieb. Ich fing die mit Abstand kleinste Meeräsche des Abends. Aber nie war ein Fisch wichtiger wie Dieser. 

Case


----------



## blackeye (18. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

nachdem ich in der schule viel zu lernen hatte,und endlich die ferien angefangen haben konnte ich mich endlich mit meinem geliebten handzahmen fischen|supergri(etwas längere zeit als sonst) die zeit am wasser verbringen,ich muss nicht immer beim angeln sein um spass zu haben,aber ich bin am wasser ^.^,und fische sind auch da|supergri.


----------



## Hechtchris (23. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Mein schönstes angelerlebnis im urlaub is schon eine weile her ! Und zwar genau vor 4 Jahren als ich mit dem angeln angefangen habe !
Ich wollte endlich mal einen Fisch landen ! Trotz schon zahlreicher versuche ohne Erfolg probierte ich es in der dämmerung an einem Teich, dieser hat einen Zulauf ! Dort habe ich meine Pose mit Tauwurm plaziert und es dauerte auch nicht lange als sich das erste mal etwas rührte, ich wusste auch noch nicht wie ich anschlagen sollte bzw wann ! Ich hab einfach gewartet und nach ein paar minuten angeschlagen ! Es dauerte nicht lange dann lag eine schleie von 32 cm in meinem Kescher ! :l Mein erster gefangener Fisch und ich hab mich gefreut wie Oskar . Allerdings hab ich danach gleich eingepackt weil ich dachte Nachts beißen keine Fische ! :q:q:q
Zuhause wurde der Fang noch fotografiert und verspeißt nie war ein selbst gefangener Fisch so lecker ! #6


----------



## fish - hunter (23. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Jetzt wo ich so nachdenke habe ich nur einmal im Urlaub geangelt, das sollte ich definitiv öfters machen.|gr:

Alles fing an mit einer ganz normalen Fahrt nach Österreich, und zwar zu einer Bekannten die ein Haus direkt am Zeller See besitzt.
Ein richtig geiles Gewässer würde ich heute sagen, damals war ich gerade mal 10 oder so, und hab mich anfangs eher gelangweilt. 
Bis mir einfiel ich hab doch extra ein Stück Schnur mit Haken mitgenommen, denn man hat mich, zum Glück, sehr früh zum Angeln mitgenommen. 
Das gute Stück gefunden, und als Köder??
Verdammt, das wars mit angeln!!
Schließlich habe ich meinen Vater dermaßen gestresst, dass er mir behilflich war, und siehe da, zusammen haben wir tatsächlich einen stattlichen Käfer ausfindig gemacht.
Jetzt sollte dem Erfolg nichts mehr im Wege stehen, und ich hatte in der Tat nach wenigen Versuchen unter einem Holzsteg einen nicht riesigen, aber schon ansehnlichen Barsch( jetzt nach 15 Jahren geschätzte 25cm) gelandet, auf Käfer!!!!#6

Wenn es auch nichts weltbewegendes war, mein angeln im Urlaub, werde ich es wohl nie vergessen, denn ohne Köder und nur mit Schnur und Haken bewaffnet hat sich die Unternehmung zu einem richtigen Abenteuer entwickelt.

Grüße


----------



## Petterson (25. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Es sind wohl die kleinen Dinge, die man in der Kindheit erlebt, und die einem immer unvergessen bleiben: 
ich war mit meinen Eltern in Italien. An den Molen am Strand war außer Sonnenbrand und "Steinbeißern" (so wurden die 10-15cm kleinen schleimigen überaus bissigen Minimonster von den deutschen Touries immer bezeichnet) nichts zu holen. Also nervte ich meine Eltern so lange, bis sie mich auf die andere Seite der Landzunge an die Lagune von Venedig fuhren. Na ja, das Wasser roch hier noch ein wenig strenger, und außer einem kleinen Aal und einem mir kindlichem Binnenfischer nicht eindeutig bestimmbaren Plattfisch, kleiner als meine zehnjährige Hand, fing ich auch nichts. Aber die Sonne ging viel farbenfroher unter und es war so wunderbar ruhig, dass man die Krabben über den feinen Sandboden tippeln hören konnte. 
Ich höre sie heute noch manchmal, wenn die Sonne rotglühend untergeht, und der Geruch kommt mir heute so übel gar nicht mehr vor...es sind eben die kleinen Dinge der Kindheit, die einem ein Leben lang begleiten...


----------



## Anjolus (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Moin,
ich hatte auch ein sehr schönes Angelerlebnis in den Ferien. Ist zwar schon länger her, daß ich mal Ferien hatte, aber man wird nun mal älter;-)
Also etwa vor 18 Jahren war ich zusammen mit meinen Eltern und Geschwistern in Dänemark Urlaub machen. Wie immer (es ist bei mir heute noch so!) wollten mein Bruder und ich angeln gehen. Um endlich Ruhe zu haben, brachten unsere Eltern uns zu einem Fluß in der Nähe einer Brücke und ließen uns dort alleine angeln. 
Aber leider fingen wir den ganzen Nachmittag nichts, wir hatten nicht einmal einen einzigen Biß! Außerdem mußten wir mit ansehen, wie zwei Spinnangler am gegenüberliegenden Ufer insgesamt drei Hechte fingen, einer davon war ziemlich groß. Und wir saßen hier und es tat sich nichts an unseren Angeln.
Schließlich kamen unsere Eltern wieder und wir machten uns daran, unsere Angeln einzupacken. Beim Einholen meiner letzten Angel dann geschah es: Kurz vor dem Ufer schnappte sich ein Hecht meinen Köder (wir haben nur mit Wurm geangelt!) und nach einem kurzen heftigen Drill hatte ich ihn gelandet. Stolze 64cm! Der Tag war gerettet und wir waren entschädigt für den ereignislosen Nachmittag...


----------



## Path (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

alos ich freute mich shon den ganzen tag auf den abend weil ich mich mit einem kumpel zum angeln treffen wollte. als es endlich abend war und wir unseren angelplatz gerichtet und die posenmontagen zu wasser gelassen hatten gieng es los.
biss anschlag wiederstand dann schnurbruch überm haken 
verdammt!! minuten später wiedr das selbe und 20 minuten später wieder dann fiel uns auf dass die haken fehlerhaft gebunden waren 

also neuer versuch und wieder nach etwa 10 minuten an der leichten posenmontage konnte ich einen 10 pfündigen karpfen landen 

auser dem selbsgebundenen haken hatte er noch die anderen 3 haken um maul verteilt ein wunder schöner abend gieng ohne weitere fänge zu ende


----------



## Path (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

der karpfen ist auf dem benutzerfoto links zu sehen 

(leider war gerade die wasserschutzpolizei zum kontrolieren da desshalb mussten wir ihn mitnehmen ....geschmecht hatt er aber trotz seiner gröse von 66cm


----------



## klener Giotto (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Hallo hab mich grad hier angemeldet Petri Heil für euch alle!!!


                                               Gruß klener Giotto


----------



## Oinkoink (31. August 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im August*

Hallo, hier eine kleine Geschichte von mir:
Ist auch schon einige Jahre her. War mit meiner Familie in Ungarn im Urlaub und zwischendurch am Balaton angeln. Irgendwann beköderte ich eine Rute mit Köderfisch, aber es tat sich erstmal gar nichts. Plötzlich dann ein Biss, aber der Anhieb ging ins Leere. Rute eingeholt, Köderfisch weg. Neu beködert, ausgeworfen, gewartet. Wieder Biss, aber wieder ging der Anhieb ins Leere! Und auch der Köderfisch hing nicht mehr am Haken. An dem Tag knallte die Sonne schon ziemlich und ich hatte nur noch einen Köderfisch, der schon eine ganze Weile auf einer Bank in der Sonne lag! Dementsprechend war er auch schon irgendwie vertrocknet und ich schon am fluchen, dass das ja nix geben kann. Aber da mir nichts anderes übrigblieb, köderte ich ihn an...
Und siehe da, es gab wieder einen Biss! Und diesmal hing der Fisch! Mein erster (kleiner) Zander.


----------

